

Ask HN: Review 'GitHub Feed Filter' - vijaydev

I've made a Google Chrome Extension - 
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jcpkhafkpnaljjbgdgbehajihicjalkc - to filter the GitHub News Feed by repositories.<p>There is also a GreaseMonkey user script if you are a Firefox fan: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/101729<p>Waiting for some great feedback :)
======
vijaydev
Clickable Links:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jcpkhafkpnaljjbg...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jcpkhafkpnaljjbgdgbehajihicjalkc)

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/101729>

